# how to open up M-series gateway laptop



## berry05

anyone know..i looked all over google too


----------



## Dustbytes

Not recommended so the manual will not instruct user how to do so. May i ask why you want to open it? Gateway also offers a live chat line for those in need, but they are very limited and more complicated issues will require money.


----------



## Dustbytes

Also forgot to add, i too have an M-series so yeah... how do you like it so far?


----------



## sg1

is this any help ? *http://www.onlinefreeebooks.net/gadget-ebooks/gateway/gateway-600yg2-notebook-service-guide-pdf.html*


----------

